# Stallion show Hartpury College



## Spiderman (14 December 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this again, who else is? Saturday Jan 4th at Hartpury College. Sadly the one at Addington in February is not taking place this year so this must be the best place to see many top stallions all under one roof.
Entries not closed yet but the published list of entries so far is.....


Amour G
Arko
Baloubet Jr. Z
Britannia's Mail
Catherston Liberator
Catherston Springsteen
Cayenne
Cooper van de Heffinck
Debonair
Don Dante
Donnerblitz
Ferrij
Future Gravitas
Future Illusion
G F Deville
G F Dusautoir
Goetterfunke
Hilkens Charismatic
Jaguar Mail
Jonkers Metyo
K.B.Etoile de Lumiere
Langaller Starring Role
Littledale Bright Star
Lord Leatherdale
Marcus Aurelius
Oso Extravaganza
Platinum Honey's Hope
Quotender
Renkum Rock&Roll
Russell
Santo Hit
Sir Caprimond
Solaris Amoureux
Sula Blue
UCS Flawless
Up With The Lark
Woodcroft Garuda K
Woodlander Supertramp
Woodlander Wales
Woodlander Wavavoom
Woodlander Wild Child


----------



## ihatework (14 December 2013)

I'm hoping to get over there all being well.


----------



## koeffee (14 December 2013)

Shirley Light also has 6 stallions booked to go now too!


----------



## ihatework (14 December 2013)

koeffee said:



			Shirley Light also has 6 stallions booked to go now too!
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's good. Carentino Glory is high up my list to see in the flesh


----------



## TheMule (15 December 2013)

I'm going, really enjoyed it last year and found it very good for getting my eye in. Plus my mare's hubby is going and any chance to see him in the flesh is a bonus!


----------



## Partoow (20 December 2013)

I'm looking forward to it too ! Just a thought... These things are not cheap to enter , do they really act as a show case for breeding or do they just provide a nice day out for 'tyre kickers'?.
My other worry is bio security. I will make sure that all the pat the pony people will have to use anti bacterial hand gel and should we use a foot bath? It is easy to forget they worry we had last year with EHV. We're jus about to go through all the pre season health checks so its high on my priority how about others?


----------



## TheMule (20 December 2013)

What an odd post?!
Pat the pony people? I think you may find there are a lot of people like me, researching with the future in mind and perhaps you'd class me as a 'tyre kicker'. 
If you don't want amateurs patting your pony then put him back in the lorry after the performance, no need to use the stables if you're worried. Personally I think you'll be far more at risk from all of the other stallions around in the same air space, given it's primarily an airborne infection but if your horse competes then you're presumably happy to take that risk normally


----------



## Partoow (20 December 2013)

Sorry Mule but not everyone uses such occasions to  research their stallion choices , lots do want to come and 'pat them' my question even if you miss my possibly misplace slight humour still exists? Does this really act as a good shop window? And should we take extra bio security measures? The stables are open from 3-5 so for some stallion prior to their performance so not much choice really. I am well aware of the airborne nature of the disease and actually although limited protection is given our stallion is vaccinated , helps with not spreading the disease as much as not catching it ,so hence why if people go patting and visiting each stallions stable then this is a worry. If you don't put your horse in a stable does this adversely affect the value of such occasions. 
All valid questions I think . Hardly odd.


----------



## dianchi (20 December 2013)

I know that from the addington one that the stallion I used got great coverage and actually made it onto peoples lists whilst not previously a consideration.

Is there somewhere where the usage of stallions (cant think how else to word it) is recorded? Would be interested to hear how many mares these horses are getting at the moment?!


----------



## Partoow (20 December 2013)

That's really interesting dianchi , thank you! 
As for stallions ' usage' I really don't think there is at present  a central data base that covers all the stud books and stallions licenced here In the uk I think its something people like Celia Clarke have been pushing for since the demise of the equine data base but I'm ready to be corrected on that . If there is and I'm not aware then it's not been properly marketed!
Did you make your choice on the performance under saddle  or the ability to go and see the stallion in the stable?


----------



## dianchi (20 December 2013)

I had already chosen to use the stallion, but went along to see his progeny as well as him perform.

I was uber lucky as I rode him at home, got up and personal with him in his own situation, saw him in competition.

Personally I think this the best way to choose!


----------



## Avonbrook (20 December 2013)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one thinking long and hard about whether to use the stables provided for my stallion and his son.  I don't have the space and the facilities to segregate the competing horses from the in-foal mares completely and so I do try to minimise the risks while we are out.  I know that my vets commented that the concerns this time last year and precautions taken meant that it was actually safer to have horses out and about then than it is usually.

In all probability I will put a notice on the stable door saying where the lorry is for anyone who is interested in meeting him and keep them both out of the barn stabling.


----------



## Hurricanelady (20 December 2013)

I should be coming down to this and am very much looking forward to seeing all the stallions, especially the Future Sports Horse ones, one of whom (Future Illusion) sired my lovely 18 month old.


----------



## Montmorency (22 December 2013)

I would say that being able to meet the stallions in their stables is my main reason for going to a show like this. With you tube and similar it is easy enough to watch videos of the majority of the stallions performing, but you can't get a feel for their personality and temperament so well. It's lovely being able to see them all in one place without having to travel for hours for each horse.
However, I completely understand the worries about transmission of disease so would be very willing to be disinfected somehow between horses!


----------



## Partoow (22 December 2013)

Thank you montmorency! That's interesting ! I hope to see you there!


----------



## Fwd P2P (24 December 2013)

I'm going for the first time this year and am really looking forward to it. I usually use German stallions, so am very much looking forward to seeing what we have here in the UK, especially as in a couple of years I hope to have my Palomino Nariston x Benicio colt Oldenburg graded and stallion approved so want to get a feel for what he'd need to do! Does anyone know if Dunhill Desert Storm is going btw? Thanks for this post, its really helpful


----------



## Partoow (24 December 2013)

The times are up for the stallions taking place and the stable open and closing times , I'm rubbish at links but its on the BEF website that will give you the info you need with respect to which stallions you have a special interest.


----------



## Spiderman (25 December 2013)

Up to date list and timing is here

http://www.bbsh.org.uk/EventImages/Times2014.pdf


 69 graded stallions, promising to be quite a show, particularly in the evening when Lynne Crowden really gets the crowd going.....music, lights, action........!


----------



## shirleyno2 (25 December 2013)

I would've loved to have taken some `Caretino Glory progeny, but with 6 stallions entered, progeny was a step too far this close to Christmas!! Everyone welcome to see him and the younger boys!!


----------



## showingmadfilly (25 December 2013)

Oh wish I could go! Stallion parades are my favourite times of the year.


----------



## Hollycatt (25 December 2013)

I would love to go but am a bit far.

I think this type of event has a lot of value, and encourages breeders to look at stallions they may not otherwise consider, as well as helping to make a final choice. I don't know about everyone else, but after I have made a shortlist of stallions with the right studbook, bloodlines and things to compliment on/improve on my mare, I then view the stallions in the flesh and at that point it comes down to gut reaction/instinct as to which will be the best match for me and my mare. 

Videos can easily hide flaws and one of the most important things for me is temperament and that is something you need to see in the flesh and also preferably at a show/outing as well as at home. Stallions have been crossed off my list due to how they have behaved in public. Stallions I had never considered have also been put on my list due to their attitude and just clicking with them when I see them in person.  The owners also have a huge influence. There are too many fab stallions out there to waste my time with owners who are snooty or just not very nice/co-operative as most mares have a love of needing to be inseminated over a bank holiday weekend and the last thing you need is a stallion owner who won't go the extra mile to help you get your mare in foal.

Have a fab time everyone that makes the show


----------



## sywell (28 December 2013)

Partoow said:



			That's really interesting dianchi , thank you! 
As for stallions ' usage' I really don't think there is at present  a central data base that covers all the stud books and stallions licenced here In the uk I think its something people like Celia Clarke have been pushing for since the demise of the equine data base but I'm ready to be corrected on that . If there is and I'm not aware then it's not been properly marketed!
Did you make your choice on the performance under saddle  or the ability to go and see the stallion in the stable?
		
Click to expand...

It is interesting the comment on performance under saddle as this has limited use in the breeding ability of a stallion as the enviroment it has been produced in  is one of the main reasons for its suceess the top rider will get better results from the horse and also get entry into top competitions which will not happen to lesser know riders. The Hanoverian studbook looks at the progeny of a stallion and evaluates their assesment at studbook inspections,mare peformance tests and auction preselection evaluations so the stallion stands or falls by the quality of its progeny. There are clear examples of outstanding performance stallions which have had top quality mares and failed to stamp the progeny. Ir is useful to look at two recent presentations on the WBFSH website at the annual meeting on Linear Scoreing and Genomic evaluation.


----------



## Hollycatt (28 December 2013)

sywell said:



			It is interesting the comment on performance under saddle as this has limited use in the breeding ability of a stallion .
		
Click to expand...

It may have limited use for you, but it doesn't have limited use for me. As they say - horses for courses  Science can only guess as what makes the perfect horse. There are too many variables not taken into account in much of the scoring that is produced. Factors such as epigenetics for example, that may have a huge influence but are not easily quantified. Scoring is very useful in some areas, but the areas I am most interested in - temperament and soundness - it is either very hard to quantify or in the case of temperament, a bit subjective.

If I have a choice between 2 stallions of equal merit, particularly young unproven stallions, I would be more inclined to choose the one that has been sound and winning in competition over the one that has looked pretty in his stable for that time. If he has not competed, its nice to know he has had a job outside the breeding shed, even if it has been schooling at home and giving his owners pleasure as a riding horse. If I have seen that stallion in the flesh at competitions I can see how he reacts under pressure, see how willing he is to please his rider, see if he is spooky and hot. Temperament is of huge importance to me. I read a paper a few years back that suggested temperament is heritable on the male side (though of course mum plays a massive role in upbringing) and I want a foal that is not too hot and sharp. A stallion that I see messing about, rearing and being a pain in the collecting ring and causing his professional rider difficulties turns me right off, no matter how many wins he has. But a stallion that has never been competed - who is to know what he may be like under saddle in a pressurized situation?  With older established stallions then the proof is in their progeny that are out and competing, but for younger stallions these days there are plenty of good riders about that a stallion should not be limited in his career due to not being able to find a rider that can bring out his best qualities.


----------



## sywell (29 December 2013)

As we only use licensed stallions that have been performance tested the temprement is one of the most important constiuents of the test. The Genomic factors will begin to be assesed in a foal in the future and this is not a long way off. The use of 3 year old stallions is important in breeding as it shortens the cycle so you do not have to wait to see how well a horse performs in competition. Dimaggio is a good example as apart from the 2000 WBFSH 6 year old Chanpionship he did not rise to the top in competition but look at his progeny in the UK doing well. British bred stallion Dreamaster in Canada was well as the sire of 21 licensed stallions and his female progeny Dante's Peak sold for 320000 Euros at Auction and two colts fetched over 100000 Euros each. I have no personal connection with this stallion as he was licensed by the BHHS in the UK


----------



## volatis (2 January 2014)

I think it is going to be a good event again. Nice to see Arko will be there, shame his son Aristio isn't as would be nice to see him again a year on. 
Some interesting names in the dressage section that I havent seen before. Although I am not breeding this year it is always good to see how the british breeding scene is doing and to get some ideas for future years


----------



## Rollin (3 January 2014)

In view of the weather forecast for the weekend will travel to this area be safe?


----------



## Hurricanelady (3 January 2014)

I understand the high tide peaked today, here is a post from Hartpury: http://www.hartpury.ac.uk/News/January-2014/Travel-News-and-Guidance, if there are problems near Maisemore might have to do a detour and approach it from the North.  Worth checking this site regularly: http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/gloucestershire  I'm coming down from Yorkshire, hopefully I will be able to get there!


----------



## Spiderman (3 January 2014)

Reports on Facebook from people already there and from locals say that it is fine although the road at Maisemore was closed earlier today. As per the advice above if you had planned on coming this way a detour will probably best in order to approach from Hartpury village where there is no problem. Easiest route is M50 off at J2 onto the A417 and drop down to Hartpury.


----------



## Rollin (4 January 2014)

Hurricanelady said:



			I understand the high tide peaked today, here is a post from Hartpury: http://www.hartpury.ac.uk/News/January-2014/Travel-News-and-Guidance, if there are problems near Maisemore might have to do a detour and approach it from the North.  Worth checking this site regularly: http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/gloucestershire  I'm coming down from Yorkshire, hopefully I will be able to get there!
		
Click to expand...

A bit off thread, but found what I wanted on Shagya Arabs in Trakehner Stud Book, I will post tomorrow.  I hope you have a safe journey and a lovely day.

My boy won't be there, even though he is currently in the UK.  What a shame.


----------



## LEC (4 January 2014)

Just wanted to say this was a great event and I really loved it. I am not a breeder but I love looking at quality horses and bloodlines. It was amazing to be able to get up close to stallions like Jaguar Mail and look at them properly.


----------



## HBM1 (5 January 2014)

Did anyone take any photos of the day?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (5 January 2014)

Going back to the theme of some of the earlier posts temperament is critical for me too. I specifically chose the stallion I used last year because of his behaviour both in the ring and in the stable at a stallion show last year. Being able to spend time with these stallions away from home in the charged environment of a stallion show with all those hormones certainly influenced my choice.


----------



## HBM1 (5 January 2014)

some lovely photos of the day here http://www.kevinsparrow.co.uk/bse14_the_british_st.aspx


----------



## Hurricanelady (6 January 2014)

Rollin said:



			A bit off thread, but found what I wanted on Shagya Arabs in Trakehner Stud Book, I will post tomorrow.  I hope you have a safe journey and a lovely day.

My boy won't be there, even though he is currently in the UK.  What a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rollin, that's great and I have seen your link to the article I will look forward to reading it in detail tonight!  Had a fab day thank you, a long journey down from Yorkshire and due to the anticipated floods decided to take the ancient but reliable Range Rover which was great but at filling up time reminded me why it is never normally allowed on anything other than short journeys :-o!

We just arrived in time as the first stallion went into the ring so that was good.  It was great to see Future Illusion (who is the sire of my youngest) in person again and also Future Sport Horses' lovely new young stallion Future Gravitas who behaved and presented himself impeccably for such a young stallion having only been backed 7 weeks ago.  There were some very nice stallions presented, unfortunately I had to leave mid afternoon and couldn't stay to see most of the dressage stallions.  It was lovely to see KL Omar as well who is Trakehner/Shagya Arab.

I'd really love to see your boy if he goes next year


----------



## volatis (6 January 2014)

I thought it was another good and interesting show at Hartpury. One or two stallions that I have noted that may be of interest to me next season when I think I might be breeding again. I made masses of notes as usual and did enjoy seeing how some of the stallions were maturing and strengthening year on year, and the real diversity.
I felt again that it would be better to have a commentator for the SJ/eventing that knew about breeding, rather than just reading out the program. Lynne Crowden did a great job for the dressage horses and her enthusiasm and knowledge was evident.
I think Hartpury is always going to be a hard venue to create a big atmosphere but as a pedigree geek I found it very useful and anyone thinking of breeding should go, as it is far better to see a stallion in the flesh than rely on fabulous photos or clever video footage.


----------

